# York



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG Thank you.





















































​


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice city and pictures!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Roberto












































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Many beautiful images of England ... really nice place!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Rick Much appreciated.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks again, CG.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Lovely updates of city life! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, Paul!
I love to see the atmosphere of York through your photos!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Patrick Roberto Much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

such an excellent set with very nice pictures of lots of nice places and scenes in York! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Patrick Thank you.





















































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Especially love the dancers, Paul. Great pics! :applause:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG Silvia





















































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

York looks lovely.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Skymantle


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from York


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely pics of the streetlife in these old small lanes! :applause:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG Silvia


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

York - what a beauty! And mastershots. kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks again, Silvia





















































​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

York is a nice city! This is one of my favorites! Great sets,Paul!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Roman





















































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Paul :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb! :applause:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Roy Corduroy said:


> Good evening, what gate is this please?


It`s Bootham Bar on High Petergate



> and where is the door?
> 
> Roy :cheers2:


The door (King`s Manor) is situated in the University of York`s Department of Archaeology, and it`s just across the road from High Petergate.




Roy TB Thanks guys.






















































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks again, CG





















































​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

*2021








*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

CG🙂


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

⏮ ⏮ ⏮​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from York


----------

